# 555 in '07?



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Will the 555 be in the '07 line? If so does anyone know if it will remain at the same price point? What changes if any will there be?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

If you're in the US, the 555 is not going to be in the frame line up for '07, but it will be available in 2 complete bike options. There will be a complete Shimano 105 bike at $2500 & a complete Ultegra bike at $3000.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

So the 565 will still be available as a frame only option in the US?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

For the US market, here's how the line will work.

Framesets:
565 - $2299 MSRP
486 - $2499MSRP
585 - $2999 MSRP 
595 - $3699 MSRP
496 Tri - $3999 MSRP
496 Track - $9999 MSRP

Complete Bikes:
555 Origin - 105 - $2499 MSRP
555 Origin - Ultegra - $2999 MSRP
565 Elle - 105 - $3499 MSRP
565 Origin Red - Ultegra - $3999 MSRP
585 Origin - Ultegra - $4999 MSRP
585 Pro Team - Dura Ace - $5999 MSRP
595 Pro Team - Dura Ace - $6999 MSRP


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> For the US market, here's how the line will work.
> 
> 
> Complete Bikes:
> ...


Tino,

Can you tell us when the 555 Origin will be available??

Thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jamesau said:


> Tino,
> 
> Can you tell us when the 555 Origin will be available??
> 
> Thanks.



We expect to start shipping the 555's mid-November. 

_*[email protected]*_


----------

